# Can someone ID my fish??



## CuriouserandCuriouser (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello! im new here. I think I uploaded a photo of him. My dad brought him to me maybe 2 days ago. My dad got the fish from a LFS they kept him in a five gallon tank and didn't give my dad ANY information on him, just that the fish was brought in ahile ago by a customer who didnt want him. oh and that "the fish is salt water and probably eats live fish." He was very very bright red/pink when he frist came to me, I put him in a 55 gallon saltwater tank I had set up with crushed coral and a few rocks to hide under. He wont eat ANYTHING I give him and now is very pale  I do not even know what kind of fish he is to even be able to research anything about him. someone please help! I dont want him to die.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

CuriouserandCuriouser said:


> Hello! im new here. I think I uploaded a photo of him. My dad brought him to me maybe 2 days ago. My dad got the fish from a LFS they kept him in a five gallon tank and didn't give my dad ANY information on him, just that the fish was brought in ahile ago by a customer who didnt want him. oh and that "the fish is salt water and probably eats live fish." He was very very bright red/pink when he frist came to me, I put him in a 55 gallon saltwater tank I had set up with crushed coral and a few rocks to hide under. He wont eat ANYTHING I give him and now is very pale  I do not even know what kind of fish he is to even be able to research anything about him. someone please help! I dont want him to die.


I see that fish sold under a number of different common names, and it is actually difficult to locate on most web photo galleries. Locally, it is sold as a Red Spotted Grouper, but that is not what you will find on web galleries under that common name, as the Miniatus Grouper is also sold as the Red Spotted Grouper, and yours is not a Miniatus. In any case, you've got yourself a Grouper sp. 

These are very easy fish to keep, in terms of longevity and resistance to disease, but they do require some care due to their rapid growth and excessive waste production. When keeping a Grouper, think about a freshwater Oscar. In reality, you probably wouldn't keep an Oscar in a 55 gallon tank, and certainly shouldn't consider keeping its marine equivalent, in a Grouper. 

You don't give any details about your setup or time in the hobby. Maybe we can help you select some suitable species that you like, and chalk this one up as a lesson learned before things get out of control.


----------



## CuriouserandCuriouser (Sep 7, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> I see that fish sold under a number of different common names, and it is actually difficult to locate on most web photo galleries. Locally, it is sold as a Red Spotted Grouper, but that is not what you will find on web galleries under that common name, as the Miniatus Grouper is also sold as the Red Spotted Grouper, and yours is not a Miniatus. In any case, you've got yourself a Grouper sp.
> 
> These are very easy fish to keep, in terms of longevity and resistance to disease, but they do require some care due to their rapid growth and excessive waste production. When keeping a Grouper, think about a freshwater Oscar. In reality, you probably wouldn't keep an Oscar in a 55 gallon tank, and certainly shouldn't consider keeping its marine equivalent, in a Grouper.
> 
> You don't give any details about your setup or time in the hobby. Maybe we can help you select some suitable species that you like, and chalk this one up as a lesson learned before things get out of control.


 
Thanks! I just didn't know his name or how to care for him. I have a 100 plus gallon tank I can set up for him or I can probably just put him in my bigger DT I just had him in the 55g bc it was already set up. I mainly house triggers (saltwater) and corydora in (freshwater). Anyways thanks again. You are very helpful :-D


----------

